# Harsh shift 1-2-3



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Eco and normal modes. Oftentimes the shift is very much jerky from 1 to 2 and 2 to 3 (less so). Unless I accelerate real gently. Does anybody observe this as well? I am thinking it's a software issue. Is it a known problem?
Thanks!
Michael


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

I have the same issue but it seems inconsistent as to when it happens.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

jjvw said:


> I have the same issue but it seems inconsistent as to when it happens.


What's your mileage?

A friend of mine suggested it could be that the car is just very new, less than 60km. He mentioned that his new golf was like that and that his golf is getting better. Not sure how accurate that is.
Have you talked to the dealer yet? I am going to do it in a couple of days if it does not go away on its own...


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

tdb2 said:


> What's your mileage?
> 
> A friend of mine suggested it could be that the car is just very new, less than 60km. He mentioned that his new golf was like that and that his golf is getting better. Not sure how accurate that is.
> Have you talked to the dealer yet? I am going to do it in a couple of days if it does not go away on its own...


I only have about 2500 miles.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Shifts in Drive and Eco just leave a lot to be desired across the board for me. Pretty much always have it in sport when accelerating and flip over to Drive at cruising speed.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

After 4 months of ownership, my biggest and only significant complaint is...SHIFTING...I had hoped it would have adaptive shifting like my $24K chevy trax, not so much. Just plain old lazy shifting, up and down shifting at the worst times, I yell at my Tig several times a day asking what it is doing:banghead: I wish there was a trans tune I could flash and if it void the warranty, at least my blood pressure could return to normal lol.

I will add, I keep my Tig in perm sport mode


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

2THEXTRM said:


> After 4 months of ownership, my biggest and only significant complaint is...SHIFTING...I had hoped it would have adaptive shifting like my $24K chevy trax, not so much. Just plain old lazy shifting, up and down shifting at the worst times, I yell at my Tig several times a day asking what it is doing:banghead: I wish there was a trans tune I could flash and if it void the warranty, at least my blood pressure could return to normal lol.
> 
> I will add, I keep my Tig in perm sport mode


"adaptive shifting" is largely a myth except on higher end cars. The notion that your transmission "learns" your driving style is mostly false in most cases, it's just reacting a certain way to your input at the time. The computer will learn and store a few parameters, and adjust accordingly. If you drive in a similar fashion, of course it'll behave similarly.

The Tiguan is no different - while I'm not terribly a fan of the 8-speed either, try changing your throttle patterns and how you lift off, or accelerate. I'm coming from a Honda CVT so it took me a while, but I feel it shifts completely fine. You can also try S-mode, as it does liven things up. I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm trying to help you keep your blood pressure in check 

As far as OP's comment, mine jerks between 1-2 sometime, especially if I'm either rolling to a stop and then suddenly accelerate, or if I accelerate immediately after letting off the gas while the engine start/stop is still mid-cycle.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't think "lazy" shifting is the same issue I am experiencing. Mine is "bump" or "jerk" when shifting from 1 to 2.

Update: Took it to the dealer for a check. No codes. A tech guy drove it for 10 minutes and said that indeed he could feel the issue. He said to let it drive for the first 1K and come back if it does not go away. I asked if there is any TSBs for it and he said no.

I am going to try this tomorrow: http://www.mycarforum.com/topic/2690553-dsg-reset-procedure-without-vagcom/


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

I haven't had an issue with the shifting recently. I had to make small changes to the way i drive. Depending on how quickly you roll on the throttle, the 1-2, or 2-3 shift can feel hard. If you adjust the way you roll on the throttle, and then hold it steady midway or 3/4 of the way through first gear, you'll get smoother shifts into 2nd and 3rd. It's hard to describe, but if you play with the pedal a bit i think you'll find a sweet spot is just a bit different than "normal". Just don't add or remove pedal pressure during the shift, or apply more throttle well ahead of the 1-2 shift point so you can level off during shifting. It's no different from when i had to learn to manipulate the CVT on my previous SUV.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

inv4zn said:


> "adaptive shifting" is largely a myth except on higher end cars. The notion that your transmission "learns" your driving style is mostly false in most cases, it's just reacting a certain way to your input at the time. The computer will learn and store a few parameters, and adjust accordingly. If you drive in a similar fashion, of course it'll behave similarly.
> 
> The Tiguan is no different - while I'm not terribly a fan of the 8-speed either, try changing your throttle patterns and how you lift off, or accelerate. I'm coming from a Honda CVT so it took me a while, but I feel it shifts completely fine. You can also try S-mode, as it does liven things up. I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm trying to help you keep your blood pressure in check
> 
> As far as OP's comment, mine jerks between 1-2 sometime, especially if I'm either rolling to a stop and then suddenly accelerate, or if I accelerate immediately after letting off the gas while the engine start/stop is still mid-cycle.


lol, thx. I exaggerate my complaint but it ticks me off with the tranry randomizer shifting compared to the MANY auto transmission vehicles I have owned. I shouldnt have to modify my foot for the vehicle, plant my foot...it eventually down shifts and goes really well when it is ready...feather the throttle at all and get a mixed bag of jerky shifts and no available power on demand.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

2THEXTRM said:


> lol, thx. I exaggerate my complaint but it ticks me off with the tranry randomizer shifting compared to the MANY auto transmission vehicles I have owned. I shouldnt have to modify my foot for the vehicle, plant my foot...it eventually down shifts and goes really well when it is ready...feather the throttle at all and get a mixed bag of jerky shifts and no available power on demand.


 As far as I know this is a dual clutch transmission with "predictive" shifting. Meaning depending on throttle it prepares the next gear to either be down or up. If it guesses wrong, the shift takes longer.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

tdb2 said:


> As far as I know this is a dual clutch transmission with "predictive" shifting. Meaning depending on throttle it prepares the next gear to either be down or up. If it guesses wrong, the shift takes longer.


Even _if_ there is a DSG (dual clutch) offered in other markets, the transmission in question is the 8-sp automatic.

My determination, 1500 miles in, is that the occasional rough 1-2-3 shifts might just be from the shorter gears ratio's given that there are now 8 (which is probably more than your previous car). Like *gord888* said, experimenting with throttle input and control has alleviated most of my concerns thus far.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

my 10 speed transmission chevy econobox does not have issues that require me to learn how to operate the throttle to reduce uncomfortable shifting patterns, learning algorithm or not. No excuses for VW, just have the team responsible held accountable for their terrible programming and work weekends to fix it properly, then roll out the flash to dealers.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

2THEXTRM said:


> my 10 speed transmission chevy econobox does not have issues that require me to learn how to operate the throttle to reduce uncomfortable shifting patterns, learning algorithm or not. No excuses for VW, just have the team responsible held accountable for their terrible programming and work weekends to fix it properly, then roll out the flash to dealers.


I have to agree with this one. Something in the software is busted. The transmission is definitely capable of smooth shifting, but it does not always happen. I noticed if I accelerate while turning, the shift is way smoother. I will drive my break-in 1000km as is and take it back to the dealer. This is unacceptable.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thinking about it: is everybody affected?

Is there anybody who does NOT have the problem of harsh 1-2 shift at all? Please reply!


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

Would seem like some refinement is needed in probably the ECU and TCU to clean up the shifting. With the nature of this motor it is really not a surprise. Between the B-cycle and turbocharging in general it makes things more difficult for the engineers to get everything just right in all conditions with regards to shifting behaviour. It will probably take a few years though for them to come up with something. I had some rough shifting issues with my Audi S4 that were cleaned up quite a bit by some newer ECU software(24AS campaign) nothing was changed on the TCU side.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

put it in sport?


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Work arounds abound, yes. check yo mode and yo foot, semi-correct what the software engineers have not done.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't think it shifted that hard, more jerky unless its in spot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

tdb2 said:


> Thinking about it: is everybody affected?
> 
> Is there anybody who does NOT have the problem of harsh 1-2 shift at all? Please reply!


Mine is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Do you experience harsh 1-2-3 shifts (jerks)?*

Poll: Do you experience harsh 1-2-3 shifts? How widespread is the issue?
Please do not count turbo turbo lag or general feel of being underpowerd as harsh shift. I am talking about dropping in gear in a way that can be felt as a jerk.
Thank you!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

In Drive, at certain throttle amounts it can be harsh. It also likes to lug the engine around 35mph. Sport clears it up.


----------



## tykles (Sep 16, 2017)

Absolutely. Particularly at low speed (parking lots, pulling out from a green light, etc.). I put it in Sport when I drove off the lot 4 months ago and I finally am trying Normal mode this week and I _think_ the awful shifting isn't quite as bad in low gears. Makes me feel like a 15 year-old learning to drive stick. Also makes me feel awkward because I suspect people think I'm trying to race them at the light when I jerk forward. There's a lot I like about this vehicle, and some things I love, but when that jerky shifting happens down low, it takes me a little while to get over my anger and dislike. Just sayin.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

*S*

Mine is awful, and sometimes at very low speed it does this strange downshift and bangs.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

At this point I am pretty sure it is a firmware issue. Everyone affected please make sure to call corporate and raise this issue with them. I did. We need to push them to release a fix. It happened before for transmission issues for VW and Audi and should happen again. New platform, new engine, new transmission (?).


----------



## jntsfan (Mar 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Mine is fine. :thumbup:


How many miles? I have 1100 and the transmission is horrible. Miss my 15 Sportwagen TDI DSG.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I have just driven another fresh one on the lot at my dealer -- same shifting issue as mine. Jolts in and out of 2nd gear. Two people I trust now have assured me that this will improve significantly if not go away after 6-10k km. Mine is 700km, so ... end of summer?


----------



## tykles (Sep 16, 2017)

Do you have a phone number or email that would direct a complaint to the right people?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Just to chime in, I also experience this. I must say, it gets quite damn annoying at times.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

tykles said:


> Do you have a phone number or email that would direct a complaint to the right people?


I'm in Canada. No lemon laws here. I just called customer care, they took note. I assume they have a way to label and tally up unresolved issues and detect problems. In US you might get better attention.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

tdb2 said:


> I have just driven another fresh one on the lot at my dealer -- same shifting issue as mine. Jolts in and out of 2nd gear. Two people I trust now have assured me that this will improve significantly if not go away after 6-10k km. Mine is 700km, so ... end of summer?


I have almost 11k and it hasn't got any better


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

Seems the poll died out.. no responses in days.. With the 9-2 voting so far it looks like most have issues~


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm one of the 2 that voted No.
Maybe I just haven't driven a modern automatic, but I don't notice any harshness with those first two shifts. I know when it shifts from 1-2, and can feel it, but I wouldn't describe it as harsh at all. The 2-3 shift, on the other hand, is smooth as butter, and unless I'm listening to the revs, I don't feel it at all.

I even specifically asked my wife about it (it's hers, she puts the most miles on it), and she said she never noticed a hard shift.

We both typically leave it in Eco driving mode, and sometimes I will pop the transmission into S mode if I need to scoot into traffic, but even then, the 1-2 shift feels "normal" to me. The ONLY time it ever seems harsh is when my foot is to the floor, and even then, it just feels like a firm shift.

My car was manufactured in 6/17. We have about 2500 miles on it so far.

I'm curious to know what drive mode and trans mode everyone drives in that is experiencing this.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

For me the issue is way more pronounced on cold start in zero or sub-zero. Gets better as the engine/transmission warm up to the point I can call it "acceptable". There is still turbo lag and a surge related to turbo kick-in, which is normal. But the 1-2 shift is definitely there besides the turbo response.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I've been thinking about it a bit more... and I have another theory: Has VW been underfilling the transmissions? Low fluid level can cause harsh shifts. As it warms up it expands and the problem tends to go away. No dipstick. How can I check the level?


----------



## bobdillon (May 13, 2018)

I have experienced this consistently with my SE, running about 4K miles now. Most, if not the only, annoying thing about this car so far.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

tdb2 said:


> For me the issue is way more pronounced on cold start in zero or sub-zero. Gets better as the engine/transmission warm up to the point I can call it "acceptable". There is still turbo lag and a surge related to turbo kick-in, which is normal. But the 1-2 shift is definitely there besides the turbo response.


I know this thread is a bit older but I have the exact same situation with my 2019 that has 25,000 miles. Did anything ever change with your car? Did you end up getting the fluid level checked to see if it was low?


----------



## songxp (Jan 7, 2020)

*So glad I'm not the only one who's annoyed by the jerky shifting!!*

I have the exact experience with very harsh 1-2-3 gears shifting, I even took it to the dealer and had one of their techs to drive with me, he said it's normal, and the scanning tool didn't come with any code. Mine is a Canadian market 2019 Tiguan Comfortline 4Motion. I usually have it on Normal mode, the jerky shifting happens 90% of the time. Sometimes, on rare occasions, when the engine is warmed up, and depending how much pressure I press the gas pedal, it might be pretty smooth, but this rarely happens. I was kicking myself for not noticing this while test driving.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I invite everyone with a 2018MY vehicle with unpredictable shifting or throttle response issues to take a look at the other thread on the forum about this issue. VW HAS a fix. It IS partly in firmware and in some other parts in the fuel system. But VW, in its infinite wisdom has decided to hide the fix behind a TSB which essentially requires (the wording in the TSB uses "codes may be stored" but this is being interpreted by dealers as "MUST be stored) a SES lamp to be illuminated with stored codes. I and everyone else who has gotten the TSB performed for the "erroneous SES lamp" issue has gotten the updated firmware which instantly eliminates unpredictable shifting behavior and completely changes the feel of the Tiguan for the better. If you've never had a SES lamp illuminate on your car, there are a few simple things you can do to "force" one to appear so you can go in and have this taken care of under warranty.

I also invite everyone to raise holy hell to VWoA about this issue even if you don't decide to get the TSB done. They need to understand that this isn't just a customer satisfaction issue; it's a safety issue.


----------

